# drip edge/gutter apron?



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am going to be doing a tear off and reroof on my house and my question is when i tear off the shingles what is the best way to tear off the old metal trim(gutter apron/drip edge) and replace it with new? Do i need to take the gutters off to put new apron on? Thanks for any advice with this


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If you are very careful while doing the tear-off, and if the old Gutter apron Drip Edge Flashings and the Gable edge Overhanging Drip Edge Flashings are not bent, then they can be reused.

If the Gutter Apron is fastened with the gutter hanger brackets, you would have to remove each individual bracket and reinstal it and notch out the gutter apron or you can put a second gutter apron on top.

Ed


----------

